# Anybody else using Brendan Brazier's "Thrive" book?



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been using this diet for the past five months and have had a lot of success with it. I've dropped 25 pounds and seem to have more stamina at 43 than I have my entire life.. And I was in great shape until my 30s. Just curious if anyone else was using it as he is not clear on some of the portions and timings of meals and wanted to hear other folks take on it if they are using it.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Jem7sk said:


> I've been using this diet for the past five months and have had a lot of success with it. I've dropped 25 pounds and seem to have more stamina at 43 than I have my entire life.. And I was in great shape until my 30s. Just curious if anyone else was using it as he is not clear on some of the portions and timings of meals and wanted to hear other folks take on it if they are using it.


I got his book on Kindle and have been reading it. It has taken a back burner to me reading the China study however. I signed up for his webinar last Thursday but he never showed!
I am now almost 100 percent plant based in my diet with fantastic results.
I suggest reading the China study too if you haven't.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been 100 percent plant based for two years. For the past 5 months I've been 80 percent raw but hope to get closer to 100 percent raw thanks to "Thrive." I've never felt better. Thanks for the recommendation for the China Study. I've seen other writers talk about it and saw some info on it in "Forks over Knives."


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

I just started reading it. It's great to hear you've had success with it!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

As soon as it gets here in the mail.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

skarin said:


> I just started reading it. It's great to hear you've had success with it!





Dirty $anchez said:


> As soon as it gets here in the mail.


Cool! I hope you all have the same success. There are many recipes that are simple and easy to make. One cool find is the pre, post and during sports nutrition.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Brendan is coming from a plant based philosophy too but we differ on food ratios. He speaks a lot about moving the body chemistry from acidic to more alkaline.
He also talks about body stresses to from different sources but I don't have any idea how he comes up with the percentages that he writes about?


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

He does talk much about using his own body and training as a testing source and also has a bibliography which is pretty extensive at the end of the book. All I can say is I have been a vegan for two years and never found a diet (including when I was not a vegan) that I have felt and performed better with.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Jem7sk said:


> He does talk much about using his own body and training as a testing source and also has a bibliography which is pretty extensive at the end of the book. All I can say is I have been a vegan for two years and never found a diet (including when I was not a vegan) that I have felt and performed better with.


Ditto for me.

Vegetarian for over 12 years and plant based for about 5 months now. Lowest weight since high school and best bicycling condition ever, even at 60 years of age.
Any diet that relies on low carbs, fat, meat and dairy will increase your chances of heart disease, cancer, diabetes many fold.


----------

